# Kishimoto: "named characters will fall, one after another"



## Fay (Dec 18, 2012)

According to our lovely translator takL, Kishimoto said the following in an interview for the bonus dvd for the Naruto movie:


takL said:


> the death of neji, shikaku inoichi ao etc  is just the beginning. kishi said named characters would fall one after another.





MakeItReal said:


> Where and when did kishi said that ? In an interview ?





takL said:


> in the bonus dvd i got at the cinema.





takL said:


> from "the title 1, the chapter 2" where kish is answering the q about what would happen in the manga form then (when the movie was released) on the dvd.
> 
> Kish: about the future development of the manga, yes?… i think hereafter the great shinobi war will reach its final phase and more astonishing charas are appearing like this chara after that chara. it will gain momentum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 18, 2012)

This seems familiar...

/sarcasm


----------



## Brox (Dec 18, 2012)

at last     .


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Now the question becomes, "Will it last?"


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 18, 2012)

PLOT SHIELD HAS BEEN BROKEN


----------



## Brox (Dec 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Now the question becomes, "Will it last?"



firstly, it?s about to begin.


----------



## YMICrazy (Dec 18, 2012)

Man I hope Obito does not turn. He did not just spend so many years in Madara's cave to turn out to be another Nagato.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2012)

Interesting, I can actually see something big coming up.


----------



## Stormcloak (Dec 18, 2012)

Sakura will die soon


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 18, 2012)

How do you get a bonus dvd at the cinema is what I'm most interested about..


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 18, 2012)

characters with names will die


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 18, 2012)

*Point Blank, Takl was referring to this

*


----------



## Medea (Dec 18, 2012)

If this holds true oh man we are in for something big!


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 18, 2012)

we await sakura.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2012)

I only remember reading those interviews during the RtN movie fever about how he was gonna use past/old characters we didn't expect to comeback and also that he would be introducing new ones. But not this one.

Interesting.


----------



## NW (Dec 18, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> we await sakura.


This. Please Kishi, make her next.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 18, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Point Blank, Takl was referring to this
> 
> *



oh, thanks. lol


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 18, 2012)

It makes sense. Since Obito said "We slowly cripple them with despair..."


----------



## Renyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice spoilers there, Kishimoto. It's a nice way to make me not shocked at all when it happens.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Dec 18, 2012)

... until they're revived "


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Dec 18, 2012)

Renyou said:


> Nice spoilers there, Kishimoto. It's a nice way to make me not shocked at all when it happens.



He never said _who _...


----------



## Brox (Dec 18, 2012)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> ... until they're revived "



still better than no casualities.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 18, 2012)

which probably just means mass resurrection again.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

he could at least kill off the ones that no one cares about





not people like neji ugh


----------



## Lord Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

I await Kiba.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 18, 2012)

mayumi said:


> which probably just means mass resurrection again.


for the love of God, i hope it doesn't happen. Pain Invasion: Part Deux doesn't need to happen in a ninja world war


----------



## CandleGuy (Dec 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Now the question becomes, "Will it last?"



No

The manga has it own version of dragonballs that have been used once, and will again.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 18, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> he could at least kill off the ones that no one cares about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killing off well liked characters creates more emotion. Also, every character is cared about anyways, so Kishi would have to kill no one then.


----------



## Medea (Dec 18, 2012)

Imagine NF's face if more named characters die and no one gets resurrected. That would be an epic day to spend on the forums


----------



## mayumi (Dec 18, 2012)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> for the love of God, i hope it doesn't happen. Pain Invasion: Part Deux doesn't need to happen in a ninja world war



Ofourse it is going to happen. You have wanna be rikudou's in madara and obito doing shit and talking about a rinnegan technique. then you have bijjus recognizing naruto to be rikudou's second coming.

take your pick one of them will do it.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 18, 2012)

they will fall. and then stand back up.


----------



## The enigmaNINJA (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll believe that when I see it. If that is true, hopefully Sakura gets offed next and *stays dead*.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 18, 2012)

I trust it if takL says it...Kishimoto is about to kill a bunch of mofos....and he'll bathe in the tears of his fans as he plots the mass resurrection...


*Spoiler*: __ 





"trolled"


----------



## ch1p (Dec 18, 2012)

Hinata has plot shield. I'd say Sakura has one too. The rest can all die though. :S


----------



## son_michael (Dec 18, 2012)

if this is true then they will all get revived.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 18, 2012)

Then naruto dies to get them revived and him becoming hokage is thrown out the window.


----------



## Medea (Dec 18, 2012)

Punk Zebra said:


> Then naruto dies to get them revived and him becoming hokage is thrown out the window.



That will never happen here, you can be sure of that (sadly)


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe Naruto will revive everybody later


If he is the reincarnation of Rikudou, it will be simple for Kishi


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 18, 2012)

but it would be interesting to see that naruto starts to fall in despair as his friends dies one after another... but Kyuubi is the one to rise his hopes up... not use the opportunity to go out and do havoc... but use his talk no jutsu on naruto

yet since bijus started to say that naruto is mostly the next rikudou... naruto at the end will use the mass ressurection on the whole world and since he will have chakra from all bijus (lots of chakra) he will ressurect not only konoha nins but other villages too... and that act will make peace between villages...

I wonder when will naruto use other biju chakra... it would be interesting to see everyone shocked face to see naruto changing into all bijus or transform into 10tails himself (jin of the 10tails... one that madara wanted to become) and fight the other 10tails


----------



## Mofo (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Maybe Naruto will revive everybody later
> 
> 
> If he is the reincarnation of Rikudou, it will be simple for Kishi


+ 1 from me, Naruto awakens the  Rinnegan  and resurrects his pals dying thereafter. Sasuke later  becomes President of the 5 Ninja Nations and names his firstborn after his best friend.


----------



## 8 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mofo said:


> + 1 from me, Naruto awakens the  Rinnegan  and resurrects his pals dying thereafter. Sasuke later  becomes President of the 5 Ninja Nations and *names his firstborn after his best friend*.


Uchiha Naruto


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2012)

So this is going to become like the last Harry Potter book. Cant say I am not pleased.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 18, 2012)

8 said:


> Uchiha Naruto


Sporting Sharingan, pink hair  and a permanent smug grin. The mix of Obito, Madara, Sakura, Sasuke and Naruto's worst traits (Naruto's shit eating habits and Sasuke's I know it all  attitude).
Naruto:  A tale of two swirls, will tell us the story of a young Uchiha trying to  live up to his  namesake while his father  is caught by the hardships of balancing  the international political struggle of managing  a nation and family life a.k.a.  tolerating Sakura's bitching and solving the occasional havoc  his son and a genin team are well bent on creating.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

As long as Kakashi survives, I'm okay.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Dec 18, 2012)

this thread...


----------



## Kusa (Dec 18, 2012)

Finnaly  Lets hope the ground will turn as red as the clouds from the Akatsuki cloat.



I know it won't happen,but


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 18, 2012)

Kill Sakura or GTFO kishi


----------



## Vermin (Dec 18, 2012)

i expect some revival at the end


----------



## Algol (Dec 18, 2012)

Is this real? When/where did Takl and that other user have that convo? Why would Kishi mention Neji/Shikaku,Ao,Inoichi specifically, way back when the movie came out?



Renyou said:


> Nice spoilers there, Kishimoto. It's a nice way to make me not shocked at all when it happens.



[possible spoiler if you aren't aware by now of the ending of the first book/season of game of thrones]:
*Spoiler*: __ 



lol reminded me of when i was getting ready to read game of thrones two years ago a couple weeks before the show first premiered, and my friend whose books i was borrowing goes, "oh and just to warn you, George R.R. Martin is not the type of author who's afraid to kill off main characters"

And I was like "........... REALLY, dude?!" 

And then i never read it and just watch the shows now cuz my desire was killed to start reading it then haha. even though he didn't say who was going to be killed, it sucked to just feel like i had to be expecting anyone all the time


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 18, 2012)

Man. Named characters are dying left and right. But I see only one or two more dying. One of those people will be Bee sama. Neji is expendable. Hinata and or Hinabi can fill Neji shoes. Their are too many Hyuugas. Kishi had to mow them down. House of Hyuuga will fall.

Hisashi and Bee will die next and be the last to die


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll give a cookie to Kishimoto.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice Work Kishi


----------



## Flux (Dec 18, 2012)

I never thought about the whole Sakura thing ... figured Naruto would valiantly save her ... I feel like Choji might go. That'll get me, I'm sure ...


----------



## Lelouch71 (Dec 19, 2012)

My expectations of them staying dead is already extremely low. But I hope to see Sakura get taken out at least.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 19, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> As long as Kakashi survives, I'm okay.


This.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 19, 2012)

But will Kishimoto be okay???


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2012)

The question I want answered by Kishimoto though is "Are they permanent deaths?"


----------



## AlphaRooster (Dec 19, 2012)

Everyone died during the Pain Arc also. How many times has Kakashi died now? I swear Kishi and Kubo are placing bets on who can troll the readers with "OMG! He really died!"
      "Lol,revive...I got you!"


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 19, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> i expect some revival at the end



The Revival of the Uchiha Clan


----------



## Herpules (Dec 19, 2012)

the only named characters who were resurrected during the pain fight were kakashi and shizune from what I remember


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 19, 2012)

can we have like a thread, voting who we want next on the list?


----------



## RaptorRage (Dec 19, 2012)

Dropping quote tags without a link to the original thread eh.


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 19, 2012)

CMONNNNNNNNN! is all I need to say.


----------



## 8 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fay said:


> According to our lovely translator takL, Kishimoto said the following in an interview for the bonus dvd for the Naruto movie:





takL said:


> the death of neji, shikaku inoichi ao etc  is just the beginning. kish said named charas would fall one after another.



did he actually mention neiji, shikaku, inoichi. or is this just a guess. neiji would be a spoiler because the chapter is not yet supposed to be released in japan.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 19, 2012)

"One after the other", so there might be more deaths in the next chapter.

I'm pretty certain Neji's death was just the beginning anyway. Obito will continue to try and push Naruto to his limit.


----------



## Yuna (Dec 19, 2012)

Please, no. If named characters will keep falling one after another, then that pretty much guarantees Obito reviving them through Rinne Tensei.

Keep it to just a few and it may yet remain permanent.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Please, no. If named characters will keep falling one after another, then that pretty much guarantees Obito reviving them through Rinne Tensei.
> 
> Keep it to just a few and it may yet remain permanent.



I agree totally with you, good sir.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Dec 19, 2012)

hmm... im starting to have a feeling that after Sakuras death Naruto will be the one who switch sides, not Obito... then Orochimaru appears and soloes Madara, Obito, TenTen and Juubi, becomes Kage of whole world and everyone is happy


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I only remember reading those interviews during the RtN movie fever about how he was *gonna use past/old characters we didn't expect to comeback *and also that he would be introducing new ones. But not this one.
> 
> Interesting.




The return of the Old Cat Lady and the Ninja Kitties?!

YES!


----------



## auem (Dec 19, 2012)

Mofo said:


> + 1 from me, Naruto awakens the  Rinnegan  and resurrects his pals dying thereafter. Sasuke later  becomes President of the 5 Ninja Nations and names his firstborn after his best friend.



i also expect this scenario within Kishi's realm....


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

auem said:


> i also expect this scenario within Kishi's realm....



That would be epic, but also very sad. Naruto dead and Sasuke alive?! No way.  Naruto should be the living one.


----------



## auem (Dec 19, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> That would be epic, but also very sad. Naruto dead and Sasuke alive?! No way.  Naruto should be the living one.



couple of years ago Kishi said that Naruto is not a Hokage type guy after all....

at that point many of us speculated that he may die at the end....


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2012)

auem said:


> couple of years ago Kishi said that Naruto is not a Hokage type guy after all....
> 
> at that point many of us speculated that he may die at the end....



I would quite like that ending.

Not in a trolling 'Lol i hate nardo he should die' kinda way, but in a 'He lived for his friends and team mates, and died for them' kinda way, it would be very fitting to what Kishi seems to be trying to have Naruto come across as as a character.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 19, 2012)

kishimoto just made up that rikudou bullshit for some reason, right? he will just say naruto is indeed reincarnation of rikudou so it was kinda rikudou's fault that ninja world turned out like this by him choosing younger son, introducing chakra etc. naruto dies for his past life sins to fix the mess this time at the age of 16 none the less.
wouldn't put it past kishi at all.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 19, 2012)

And this is why I love takL. Thanks for the translation! :33


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 19, 2012)

Medea said:


> Imagine NF's face if more named characters die and no one gets resurrected. That would be an epic day to spend on the forums



_Bane's voice~_
Yes. It would indeed.


----------



## Benzaiten (Dec 19, 2012)

What if he kills them only to revive them later on? 

Neji's dead was a beautiful and somewhat unfair death but if he went through that only to be revived again...


----------



## takL (Dec 19, 2012)

from "the title 1, chapter 2" where kish answers the q about what should happen in the manga from then on (when the movie was released) on the dvd.

Kish: about the future development of the manga, yes?… i think hereafter the great shinobi war will reach its final phase and more astonishing charas are appearing like this chara after that chara. it will gain momentum.

well, i dont care anymore... I gonna tell too many things, ok?

yes, a faceoff between Naruto and Sasuke is waiting as well.
First of all 'beep!' come(/comes) back and because 'beep!',
'beep!' resurge(/s) from 'beep!'. and then the bijus gather together n 'beep! (=win)!'.
this way there are many dramas(=dramatic events) planned for(/toward) the end and _as 'beep!(=many?)' of 'beep!(=the buddies?) ' are falling like 'beep!(=domonoes?)', _your eyes will be glued (to the manga), i believe.

pm me if u want this in jp



8 said:


> did he actually mention neiji, shikaku, inoichi. or is this just a guess. neiji would be a spoiler because the chapter is not yet supposed to be released in japan.



no.  
the first line is what i inferred from 
what kish said in the dvd. 
i said it in the chap 614 discussion thread.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 19, 2012)

Gai will be the next to die. His death better come with manly feats though.


----------



## Danzio (Dec 19, 2012)

It reminds me of death note.  The "who is next" game can potentially be every exciting and  full of suspense or it can be done horrible e.g. to kill,  for the sake of killing.

Unfortunately the more people who die- especially the young ones- the more chances of a revival.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 19, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Now the question becomes, "Will it last?"



Yep.

Though I'm gonna be mighty pissed if Kishimoto hurts any of the members of Team 8.


----------



## αce (Dec 19, 2012)

This is stupid J.K. Rowling shit.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Dec 19, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> This is stupid J.K. Rowling shit.



I don't personally like Harry Potter, but it's not bad. 

Her writing is pretty good and far above average. The other lady--Meyers or something--on the other hand, is atrocious.

Why the hate?


----------



## Falconandeagle (Dec 19, 2012)

Ricky Sen said:


> I don't personally like Harry Potter, but it's not bad.
> 
> Her writing is pretty good and far above average. The other lady--Meyers or something--on the other hand, is atrocious.
> 
> Why the hate?



Ace has no taste whatsoever, that's all.


----------



## Daxter (Dec 19, 2012)

Harry Potter is relevant... how? *lost*


Anyways, perhaps, if Kishimoto keeps true to his word, this will reignite my love for the series. Don't let me down, Kishitroll, frsrs. Speaking of death...

Any mentions of Sakura?  Or Hinata?


----------



## Kusa (Dec 19, 2012)

Kishi don't dissapoint us.Kill them all


----------



## Shadow Abyss (Dec 19, 2012)

He said it for real?
Then no one will stay dead for good.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 19, 2012)

At the end we all know that naruto will magically revive everyone that died making all these deaths remotely pointless, yeah.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 19, 2012)

Ricky Sen said:


> I don't personally like Harry Potter, but it's not bad.
> 
> Her writing is pretty good and far above average. The other lady--Meyers or something--on the other hand, is atrocious.
> 
> Why the hate?



Ace's right on the Harry Potter dealing with death thing too.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Diggory was a nobody. Harry angsted about it for one or two chapters. It was more for shock value than anything else.

Sirius was an important character in book 3 and 4, but he was useless baggage in book 5 (wtf) and it wasn't so hard to figure out that he was the one who was going to die (nothing was lost from it either, because like I said, he was useless baggage at that point - IDK what happened from 4 to 5, I guess cooped up destroyed him). Also the way he did was stupid, rushed and frustating. The whole thing _begged_ for more. Without spoiling, Sirius died through a weird contraction not fully understood. The whole thing was just full of OMG foreshadowing. The room where you could (in theory) communicate with the dead? The room that could not be opened and that contained what Voldemort was week against (what an atrocious bullshit Rowling came up with to what dwelled inside)? The room that contained memories of an unknown source (remember how Harry and co. felt so entirely clueless of what they were going to do for the last book - and how they were for 90% of it no less)? The room that contained time manipulation objects? It's no wonder Sirius' death and the things around it were part of theories for the endgame book. Instead, you had a trio of dumb objects (one of them totally useless, another which could have been covered by the Department of Mysteries, and one who did not have to exist with the others) and a mediocre Lord of the Rings saga shoehorned into it. No comment.

The deaths in the last... I can't even begin how meaningless they were. You know they were a treat when the owl and the elf were the most touching. I guess some would say 'that's the point', but for the last book? Blah.

Dumbledore was the only good death. However, he was an old cooth and it was expected because he was the mentor. You know which death would have had true impact in the series? The one Rowling chickened out from (Ron's dad). You didn't need silly metaphors for childhood or freedom which really amounted to anything but the author pretending she's rutheless, you didn't need a war orphan, or an expendanble twin dead, or some rival classmate that smells bad and you never liked dead. Blah.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 19, 2012)

There are too many named characters, might as well kill them all.


----------



## Miiami (Dec 19, 2012)

Sakura won't die, her character yet has to be resolved. Sasuke(well he's not in the war so he is really safe),Sakura and Naruto are safe. Kiba,Shino,Lee,Chouji,Sai,Shizune,Temari,Kankuro,Hinata are not safe.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 23, 2012)

takL said:


> Kish: about the future development of the manga, yes?… i think hereafter the great shinobi war will reach its final phase and more astonishing charas are appearing like this chara after that chara. it will gain momentum.




hmmm



> well, i dont care anymore... I gonna tell too many things, ok?
> 
> yes, a faceoff between Naruto and Sasuke is waiting as well.
> First of all 'beep!' come(/comes) back and because 'beep!',
> ...


i wonder when this interview was made...

it could be "First of all Madara comes back and because of Obito, Juubi resurges from Gedo Mazou and then the bijuus gather together and help Naruto/the Alliance"

if this is the case, we are already almost there...

but it could also be:

"First of all Juubi comes back and because of something?, Rikudou resurges from Naruto and then the bijuus gather together and help the Naruto/Alliance"

i think that its the first one because it would fit more what Kishi said right after, he talked about the drama, so the phrase cant be too positive.

It cant be "win" in the last part because it wouldnt justify him talking about the drama.

Imagine, "then the bijuus gather together and win" "this way there are many dramas(=dramatic events) planned for(/toward) the end"

doesnt fit.



ch1p said:


> Ace's right on the Harry Potter dealing with death thing too.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


i love Harry Potter, but i agree that


*Spoiler*: __ 



 the majority of the theories regarding book 5, and 6, related to Sirius and Dumbledore's death, ended up superior to the real thing.

I remember when i saw the cover of book 7 and kept thinking that it was "the other side" of the mirror where Sirius died 




im pretty sure that the same will happen to Naruto too, our theories will be superior to the final material.

And about the deaths


*Spoiler*: __ 



the deaths that i liked were dumbledore's and snape's, snape's specially because of the revelations that came right after. There was no necessity to kill one of the twins, it would have made more sense if it was one of their parents. Bellatrix should have also gotten another kind of send off in my opinion.

Rowling never needed the deathly hallows, even though i like them, she spent far too much time in the last book explaining them. If she linked things to book 5 and 6 better, maybe tying the prophecy and the mirror stuff with it, and making Dumbledore having done something more direct to help Harry defeat Voldemort, it would have worked better.

Instead we got too much time of tent and walk, while discovering about stuff that was introduced in the book 7 itself.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2012)

But he doesn't mention the part where Rinnei Tensei brings them all back.

I'm putting my money on Kakashi, Gai, Bee and Darui. Perhaps some other semi important side characters as well.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, now I'm all ears and eyes ready for what Kishi has in store. 

Will this war get even more interesting? 

I only hope that once this is all done with it's not resolved as a simple mass resurrection on everyone. I don't mind if they bring a few people back somehow, but bring "everyone good" back would just make a meh and lame ending. 


'


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2012)

I really don't think more character deaths is going to make the war better.

Most of it is over already. Good writing is consistent and comprehensive.

But the emotional gravity of it all will make people act all funny.

As long as people aren't complaining I guess...


----------



## Deana (Dec 23, 2012)

It would be realistic if Naruto lost friends from every village so I vote either Temari or Kankuro from the Sand Village.  I vote Temari because at least one of the girls have to bite the dust, it would be unexpected as hell, and I don't see Kishi letting it be any one of the girls from the konoha 12 (He may kill one but I think the boys are the ones on the chopping block.  If he does kill one it would be awesome if it isn't TenTen, the one everybody probably expects).  

Plus Gaara would rage stomp and that would be epic. 

I also pick Gai so Rock Lee can open rage gate for losing his teacher and rival (Neji) in the same battle.


----------



## CandleGuy (Dec 23, 2012)

Raiden said:


> But he doesn't mention the part where Rinnei Tensei brings them all back.



Quoted for the truth


----------



## jso (Dec 23, 2012)

lol @ Shikamaru if Temari bites it.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 23, 2012)

takL said:
			
		

> Kish: about the future development of the manga, yes?? i think hereafter the great shinobi war will reach its final phase and more astonishing charas are appearing like this chara after that chara. it will gain momentum.



So, wait.. we're almost finished with the war arc?:amazed Then Naruto should be fighting back soon, maybe even this upcoming chapter. I, personally don't want anymore characters to die, but if I had to guess; I also think Gai's the next victim. Or possibly Tsunade. When are the kage's going to show up anyway?


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 23, 2012)

People who should die:
Sakura
Yamato
Tenten
Shino 
Sai
Kiba
Choki
Ino

the listed have no reason to still be the plot besides living in the future


----------



## Samehada (Dec 23, 2012)

I wont be surprised if Yamato goes as well


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 23, 2012)

He doesn't have problem with killing off villains like nothing. So I don't care.

Can't wait.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 23, 2012)

Rinne Tensei.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im pretty sure that the same will happen to Naruto too, our theories will be superior to the final material.



I agree we won't get the best ending. However, will we get a thorough rape like Deathly Hallows? JKR couldn't even conform to the book's standards. They were always a school year. Harry skips the last to go on adventures. Just a kid, trying to pretend he's hero.  At least make seven school years and then a eight book with the Voldemort hunt.



> And about the deaths
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm both okay and not okay with Snape's death. First, there's a lot of fuckery just for one little shit girl who never liked him. It would have been okay if he did both for her and because he had seen the error of his ways. Instead, he was just some demended 35 year old who never got over a childhood crush. Second, Dumbledore's 'we sort too soon' was full of shit. The whole sorting thing is full of shit. If you're sorted into Gryffindor you're a hero, if in Slytherin you're a worthless villain, and if you're sorted anywhere else, well then you're a failure who'll never get anything done. However, that's not what the hat says about it, ambitious and cunning people get put there, not scum. I cannot accept either Regulus or Narcissa were pieces of shit (I guess Lucius was murky water because he had been a DE before). I cannot accept Harry using unforgivable curse of unbearable pain on someone who spit on someone  is considered chivalrous while a mother doing everything to protect her child (Narcissa) or a boy understanding the error of his ways (Regulus) are crappy Slytherins people. I guess it isn't quite linked to Snape, but he reminds me of the worse case no doubt. 'We sort too soon?' Fuck you Rowling. Third, the man had always been resourceful and he died by poison of the snake that accompanied Voldemort for decades. asgdgasd The potion's genius teacher? ahsghsgda x1000.

JKR is a lying liar who lies. She said book 7 was a culmination of 5 and 6, but almost nothing from then was part of it, besides the Horcrux hunt.

I cannot believe THAT was what she had planned since the beginning.

Also, Neville > Harry. The only reason why Nev wasn't a hero it's because Voldemort knew he'd be throughly fucked if he messed with either his parents or the kid if he even tried getting closer to them. So he went the easy way out. 




Goddamnit I'm still mad.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _HP_ 



I can forgive EVERYTHING but what she's done to twins was unforgivable.




I hope Kishi won't go that low.


----------



## iJutsu (Dec 23, 2012)

Shika and Ino will be safe since they're integral to stop MadJuubito. Everyone else would need to protect them and is fair game. Hinata is somewhat safe because of her dad. Gai or Lee will last a while too since they're the only ones who can disable Madara.

To be fair, a lot of named characters have died already. Neji could've been the last.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 23, 2012)

I hope there won't be any mass resurrection later. But with Kishi's "dropping like flies" statement, it's getting kinda suspicious


----------



## MYJC (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, I just hope nobody gets Rinne Tensei'd back to life...I'd rather they just not die if that's the case. But I'm curious to see if Kishi really has the cajones to kill more named characters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2012)

He has no issue with rinne tensei, because there is a thing called rinne tensei to begin with.  I'm sure it will be used again eventually in a super cop out scenario


----------



## nabe (Dec 23, 2012)

This is already a great war. And it will become even more epic.


----------



## Slayer (Dec 23, 2012)

If he brings them back with Rinne Tensei, the deaths would be pointless and would make the war an utter joke(more so than it already is). Though I expect Kishi to have Obito do it has his redemption.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 23, 2012)

I think Someone should have asked kishi if there would be any * permanent * deaths within the newer generation of shinobi. No revival cop outs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2012)

He already used it and invalidated the entire pein arc's point, it will be the same here, no big deal


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2012)

It might be Temari next since only Kishi can have the precious Shikamaru.


----------



## Daxter (Dec 23, 2012)

Not Temari! 

Well actually as much as I liked Temari, it's not the prospect of her death that bothers me, it's the fact she's completely irrelevant to the plot right now. Offing her will mean little, besides the fact that she's a named character. 

I'd rather something more gripping and emotionally impactive.


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2012)

I was being a tad facetious.

Maybe next it'll be Hinata who will an heroine herself? 

Or more like Sakura for the tru lubs.

Or how about Shino?  I mean...bugs, dude.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2012)

It could be anybody, they are all pretty irrelevant outside Naruto and Sasuke  and maybe Kakashi


----------



## ovanz (Dec 23, 2012)

I guess samui is already dead then.

Welli hope kishi doesn't stop with neji and kill more rookies. Not gai or kakashi thought, Kill the brats


----------



## Daxter (Dec 23, 2012)

Shino doesn't have relevance, but those girls do... 



> Welli hope kishi doesn't stop with neji and kill more rookies. Not gai or kakashi thought, Kill the brats


----------



## NanouChan (Dec 23, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> he could at least kill off the ones that no one cares about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank your for that wonderfully wise comment. He should have begun by killing people we don't have a big interest in and then proceed to kill people from konoha and at the very last one of the konoha eleven. This is just to sudden. Or maybe I'm just ranting cause I really wanted Neji to be alive.


----------



## TimeMask (Dec 23, 2012)

NanouChan said:


> Thank your for that wonderfully wise comment. He should have begun by killing people we don't have a big interest in and then proceed to kill people from konoha and at the very last one of the konoha eleven. This is just to sudden. Or maybe I'm just ranting cause I really wanted Neji to be alive.



If Neji is brought back to life he may be blind since his forehead seal is meant to seal his eyes when he dies. 

Neji may have to live life blind if he is brought back. 

*Mael* Kishimoto could still kill Shino if he thinks its a good idea since Shino has less fans then a character like Neji. 

Having less plot importence doesn't always mean a character won't die.


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2012)

I didn't say Shino wouldn't die.  It just matters if he can go out like a boss the way Araki could make his characters do so.


----------



## NanouChan (Dec 23, 2012)

TimeMask said:


> If Neji is brought back to life he may be blind since his forehead seal is meant to seal his eyes when he dies.
> 
> Neji may have to live life blind if he is brought back.



True but in Narutoverse they seem really at ease with everything that has to do with eye surgery. Maybe there is a solution?


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2012)

If Kishimoto can produce one death equivalent to Hirohiko Araki in this entire arc then I will abstain in any and all criticism...but I doubt he can do that at all.  His writing is just that bad.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 23, 2012)

The great prophecy.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 23, 2012)

Mael said:


> If Kishimoto can produce one death equivalent to Hirohiko Araki in this entire arc then I will abstain in any and all criticism...but I doubt he can do that at all.  His writing is just that bad.


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2012)

If Araki wrote Naruto, it'd be ten times the epic.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 23, 2012)

TimeMask said:


> If Neji is brought back to life he may be blind since his forehead seal is meant to seal his eyes when he dies.



Wouldn't it make sense for the forehead seal to return if he gets revived?


----------



## KevKev (Dec 23, 2012)

"... Only to be revived again through Rinne Tensei"


----------



## takL (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder when this interview was made...



 in late june or early july. i remember posting his oneliner about the first of those interviews. it has to be after the film was done cos he talks about the movie right before this on the same dvd, in the same clothes, the same red chair the same weird room. 
i mean this Sasuke



Jeαnne said:


> It cant be "win" in the last part because it wouldnt justify him talking about the drama.
> 
> Imagine, "then the bijuus gather together and win" "this way there are many dramas(=dramatic events) planned for(/toward) the end"
> 
> doesnt fit.



well thought but　
the thing is that　i can hear the last sounds of those beeped words and there he says "..tsu to(to ..n)" andf i can only think of "katsu to(to win)" 
well it could be tatsu(to satnd) matsu(to wait) utsu(to beat) but still they dont fit better than 'to win' there.

for those who speak jp as their 1st language this is the bit where kish's words got censored 

*Spoiler*: __ 



「先ず、??が復活して、　???なんで、??から???が復活します。それから、尾獣たちが集まって、??つと。　ていうふうになっていって　最後、いっぱいドラマも用意されてますし、???が???も???と倒れて行っちゃうので、見逃せなくなると思います。」
about the last line i can only think 　「仲間が何人も次々と倒れて行っちゃうので」(because many of friends are falling in succession)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't care if any Alliance members die as long as they stay dead. I'll be cheering when they go down. None of them matter enough to me for me to be upset, and I actually can't stand most of them.



takL said:


> from "the title 1, chapter 2" where kish answers the q about what should happen in the manga from then on (when the movie was released) on the dvd.
> 
> Kish: about the future development of the manga, yes?… i think hereafter the great shinobi war will reach its final phase and more astonishing charas are appearing like this chara after that chara. it will gain momentum.
> 
> ...





We know, Kishi. We know.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 23, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> We know, Kishi. We know.



I also lol'd at that line  Subtle foreshadowing is subtle


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm thinking Sai or Gai could be next. 

Gai could die protecting Lee though.


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Gai could die protecting Lee though.



So lame. Fighting Juubi alongside the heroes before the alliance's arrival, dying protecting a fodder


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 23, 2012)

I hope these named characters will stay dead .


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 23, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't care if any Alliance members die as long as they stay dead. I'll be cheering when they go down. None of them matter enough to me for me to be upset, and I actually can't stand most of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I know Kishi is a good writer but he just doesn't care about Naruto anymore.
Kishi is like a child who just got a new toy and gets bored with it in the next 30 minutes. 

Now we can all wait for Mario since Kishi seemed really hyped for it.


----------



## Jacob Shekelstein (Dec 23, 2012)

Kishimoto : I don't know what the hell I should do with all these characters I introduced in part 1 so I will just kill them all off.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2012)

I hope that was a very rough translation .


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 23, 2012)

kishimoto: "the fans kept begging to see these characters again, but they never said they wanted to see them alive "


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 24, 2012)

"well, I dont care anymore.."

WTF Really he said something like that?


----------



## Jad (Dec 24, 2012)

Technically a lot of named characters have fallen already.

That includes the Kages, HQ, Neji, and most probably Edo Tensei Ninja's and Kabuto. Fallen doesn't even have to mean killed but just beaten.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2012)

Jad said:


> Technically a lot of named characters have fallen already.
> 
> That includes the Kages, HQ, Neji, and most probably Edo Tensei Ninja's and Kabuto. Fallen doesn't even have to mean killed but just beaten.



Kages are an unknown. Nobody cares about HQ. Neji wasn't enough.

ET shinobi were already dead so that's completely irrelevant, as is Kabuto because he was a villain who just got turned into a good guy. 

I seriously doubt Kishi just means "defeated". If so then he is shit.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2012)

Kages? Critical condition =/ Death.


----------



## Squifurgie (Dec 24, 2012)

One thing that could be important here is if a pile of named characters are killed in one shot leaving just a handful to face the villains

something like DBZ when the whole population was wiped out by Buu and the only remaining opposition was Goku, Vegeta and Mr.Satan 

Kishi would have to tweak it make this theme his own though, outright copying would be lame.

I guess the bad part about this scenario would be that it pretty much confirms a mass-resurrection will take place


----------



## takL (Dec 24, 2012)

Jad said:


> Technically a lot of named characters have fallen already.
> 
> That includes the Kages, HQ, Neji, and most probably Edo Tensei Ninja's and Kabuto. Fallen doesn't even have to mean killed but just beaten.



that's true.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 24, 2012)

A lot of characters bit the dust before the war arc and during the war arc!!!


----------



## Turrin (Dec 24, 2012)

When was this interview done.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 24, 2012)

Turrin said:


> When was this interview done.



with the DVD you got after buying the ticket for the last movie.


----------



## takL (Dec 24, 2012)

Turrin said:


> When was this interview done.



sometime after the shooting of rtn was finished and before july 6.
fyi this is kish's oneliner from wsj of 25/ june 
"interviewed regarding the movie. i was totally nervous and frozen up. next time for sure Ill speak better…!! "-masashi



takL said:


> in late june or early july. i remember posting his oneliner about the first of those interviews. it has to be after the film was done cos he talks about the movie right before this on the same dvd, in the same clothes, the same red chair the same weird room.
> i mean this Sasuke
> 
> for those who speak jp as their 1st language this is the bit where kish's words got censored
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2012)

He gives the most random answers, "I'm too nervous?"


----------



## Goud (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome to sudden death more. I'm looking forward to this. I sure would suit the Juubi's power to kill of some more people. Also, am I the only one who could see Naruto become 6th Hokage post mortem, with someone else being 7th hokage?


----------



## Turrin (Dec 24, 2012)

takL said:


> sometime after the shooting of rtn was finished and before july 6.
> fyi this is kish's oneliner from wsj of 25/ june
> "interviewed regarding the movie. i was totally nervous and frozen up. next time for sure Ill speak better…!! "-masashi


So the people who die could be the ones who already did. By the way Takl do you think this interview suggest the current battle may be the last one in the Manga?


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 25, 2012)

The order they will fall. 

- Neji
- Rock Lee (protecting Sakura, whose trying to protect Naruto. Because Naruto is being slowed down trying to protect Hinata)
- some fodder
- Kitsuchi (mowed down covering a raging Gai)
- Hiashi (saves Hinata)
- more fodder
- Gai (8 gates rage)

- Many, many, many fodder
- Shino (covering Shikmaru and Kakashi)
- Sakura (badly injured, but not dead)
- Naruto SM bushin (saving Sakura)

- Killer Bee (after Madara gets irritated at Obito's fucking around and kills B)
- (flashbacks of A, B relationship)
- C enters a mad rage and is soundly defeated but only after collaborating with Shika a distraction plan.

- Sakura (Obito wishes for Naruto to know his pain)

- Kakashi tears up and uses a kamui on to save what's left of the alliance and manages to land a chidori on Obito. But is then swatted down by Madara who is belittling Obito.

- Kakashi dies a dramatic death in a clutch situation (Kurama finally gains full powered chakra and misses saving Kakashi by an inch of a second).

That's all I can see happening for the moment...


----------



## Toonz (Dec 25, 2012)

If kish do keep his word 


This manga may have hope after all


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Dec 25, 2012)

They'll probably all be revived temporarily - even Jiraiya, Minato, Kushina, Asuma, Dan, Neji, and all the others - when everyone enters the world of the Moon's Eye Plan Illusion.  In fact, that'll probably be the reason why Naruto has such a hard time leaving that other world.

I'm guessing Naruto will kill himself to dispel the illusion (gosh, this is sounding like a cross between Inception and Harry Potter), but will have died in real life, and then Sakura will use Chiyo's jutsu to revive him at the cost of her own life.

But yeah, I'm guessing a lot of people will stay dead, after their illusory alter-selves urge Naruto to let go of them and accept their deaths as reality. 

I wonder who's next?


----------



## dwade (Dec 25, 2012)

Naruto has to die. Please!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2012)

Seems like a desperate attempt to compensate for an underwhelming war.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> PLOT SHIELD HAS BEEN BROKEN



That's what you think. Until they are all revived by the Dragon Balls 

It mainly depends on which characters die from now on. I still say the rookie 9 are plot shielded, if one or more rookies die then that drastically raises the chances of everyone being revived.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 25, 2012)

Jad said:


> Technically a lot of named characters have fallen already.
> 
> That includes the Kages, HQ, Neji, and most probably Edo Tensei Ninja's and Kabuto. Fallen doesn't even have to mean killed but just beaten.



I think he means with fallen 'dying'because why would he say beaten up when it's  pretty obvious that more characters are going to be beaten up anyway?It's self-evident that many characters will get beaten in a battleflied and even in this manga it was most time the case.So why would Kishi mention something which everyone expects anyway ?It wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't mind this, kishi likes his drama after all. I'm more curious how Naruto vs Sasuke is going to play out...


----------



## Draxo (Dec 25, 2012)

There's no impact on their deaths now that we've had another pein style mass revival jutsu mentioned.


----------



## ZenGamr (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm glad he's telling us just how close the end to the manga is. Was worried he might plan more stuff.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm seriously dumbfounded at how Sasuke and Orochimaru will enter the fray. Sasuke alone is a mystery. But Orochimaru doesn't even care about the war...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 25, 2012)

Well since characters are going to be revived anyway, we'll probably see 8 gates Gai soon. It's the Pain invasion arc again. Seriously don't know what's going to happen after this arc tho. Can't get any more climactic than the Juubi and thousands of ninja deaths. How can Kishi top that? Sasuke killing innocent Konoha civilians? 


Or Turrin's theory is true and Naruto takes on gods!


----------



## Tapion (Dec 25, 2012)

most of the characters that were handled poorly will die?...if its not guys like guy or kakashi dying then it wont have an impact most of the konaha 11 lack depth and just scream fodder,most of you here say kiba or shino will bite the dust is because they seem so fodderlike....you guys will probably get more nejiIruka Tier deaths...and have them be mocked by naruto calling them "genius"...and also the arc itself, death at this point in time just feels weird...but its a change of pace...I wonder who will die next and how...


----------



## takL (Dec 25, 2012)

Turrin said:


> So the people who die could be the ones who already did.


yep.



Turrin said:


> By the way Takl do you think this interview suggest the current battle may be the last one in the Manga?



if you mean the shinobi allies vs madara+obito, i dont think it does.  
in an old interview, kish said when naruto and sasuke fight the manga would end. 
now kish says its happening. maybe he means in this war,
but if in this ongoing battle, sasuke although hes still on his way to meet some people to learn everything he wants to know about the clan the village and shinobi, to think well for himself and find the path to take, has to rush to the field before the battle ends. and i doubt hed side with obito who annihilated the clan and madara whom his brother failed to remove.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 25, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> "well, I dont care anymore.."
> 
> WTF Really he said something like that?


feels like he created far too many characters and the doesnt need them anymore so he just wants to kill and get hid of them 


if he was wise, he would make everybody less some specific characters fall in tsukuyomi, returning just when the world is saved


----------



## takL (Dec 25, 2012)

he meant "fuck it, who cares if i talk too much." there


----------



## Bkprince33 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm calling it first kakashi will die


----------



## Revolution (Dec 25, 2012)

^
people have called it weeks ago


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 25, 2012)

Gai is way overdue for death, sad to say. But its true. Dude gathered on the battlefield of war after using the 7th gate. Fought for 2 whole days so far, not to mention has been using gates like a mad man.... just used 7th gate. I understand the dudes a stamina beast and all, but holy crap


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Dec 25, 2012)

-Alliance Fodder
-Konoha Fodder
-Koharu
-Homura
-Lee
-Sai
-Tenten
-Kakashi
-Gai
-Chouza
-Hiashi
-Shibi
-Tsume
-Kirabi
-Tsunade
-Onoki
-Ei
-Mei
-Madara, Obito, Kabuto, Orochimaru, Zetsu, and....Sasuke

All should die.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Dec 26, 2012)

Im seriously hoping we get some characters that'll impact us . Not in vein , no , definitely not . But maybe like Tsunade after she does some healing . Nothing where she gives her life like Chiyo though .


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2012)

She's already doing something somewhat comparable.


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 26, 2012)

He better not kill Rock Lee.


----------



## Regster (Dec 26, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> He better not kill Rock Lee.



now speak of that,i don't see Lee in these chapters
dunno maybe next chapter


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

I think even more named characters will die in the next few chapters. It needs to get really bad, before it can get better.


----------



## Plague (Dec 26, 2012)

The only main char I think would be the most effective kill would be Sakura. That would be great, but it's really unlikely. (Then again....Kishi did say characters would fall one after the other, so it may be more possible than you think.)

I hope Naruto, Sasuke and Hinata do not die. I don't want any of the others to die, but if I had to make some predictions, it would be:

Rock Lee or Might Guy (or maybe both <. The reason I say this is because they might go all eight gates against the Juubi to save Naruto or some others)

Kiba (Kiba is pretty reckless, and he's like a louder, weaker, Naruto. Not bashing him, but I could see him sacrificing himself.)

Shino (We hardly ever see him lol, not bashing, just being real. Maybe he'll survive and become a teacher.)

Tenten (maybe she'll be the soul survivor of her team, or get killed since she's hardly seen too.)

Sakura (This would be the most devastating [to Naruto], but delightful to me lol. I hate all Sakura pairings. Even SasuSaku. SasuIno is better XDDD) 

Kakashi (? Well, he's died before lol, and might have plot shield, but I think his character will be done with Obito's)


----------



## Mael (Dec 26, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much, guys.  He's not Hirohiko Araki.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 26, 2012)

Regster said:


> now speak of that,i don't see Lee in these chapters
> dunno maybe next chapter



He was in 613. Only one panel though. He also had some relevance at the beginning of the edo fights.


----------



## sinjin long (Dec 26, 2012)

it'll most likely be the older generations to die,with perhaps a few rookies,that is the nature of things,the manga will end but in theory that world will go on,and in doing so it'll be the rookies who tale their place as the sensei's and begin guiding the younger generations.

so expect it-chojii's dad must perish for the new ino-shika-cho combo to take their place,tsunade must perish for sakura to take her place as the best medic and 1/3 of the neo-sannin,guy -for rock lee,hiashi- for hinata to take her place as clan leader,obito,madara,orochimaru-for sasuke to become the ultimate uchiha as well as his 1/3 of neo sannin,and the majority of the kages minus perhaps gaara and mei,for naruto to become the ultimate kage over the allied shinobi. etc etc.


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

Gai better die. Don't kill off any rookies. You ignored them this long no point bringing them back in for the hell of it. In fact, Bee should have died for the Juubi anyways.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2012)

^ Gai should have died like five times already. He's even worse than KB in that respect.


----------



## Mael (Dec 26, 2012)

I wonder if Gai truly had died and fan love made Kishi retcon him a la Mohammed Abdul.


----------

